# Lease transfer or selling?



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

When I leased chevy cruze I was not planning to drive for UBERX

I leased it cause I got 50% of downpayment as gift from my bank and also black friday deal from dealership on monthly payments. But I think I have to get out of the lease and think to switch to better gas/mileage car


I have question for those who has done lease transfer or lease selling. my lease company GM financial does not allow lease transfer so I will have to sell it on swaplease.com or similar website

Has anyone done it? Is it possible, there is one time fee $100 and I don't want to pay for just listing if it is almost impossible to sell car like that


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Nik said:


> When I leased chevy cruze I was not planning to drive for UBERX
> 
> I leased it cause I got 50% of downpayment as gift from my bank and also black friday deal from dealership on monthly payments. But I think I have to get out of the lease and think to switch to better gas/mileage car
> 
> ...


Ask them what the buyout on the lease is. Deal with GM financial not a car dealership. A car dealership will try to get you into another car. Depending on the resale of the car they may have a low buyout on the car.

I would buy the car out right and then sell it private party or trade it in on another one.

if you let it goto lease end they will nail you on over mileage.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

when you lease a car/finance a car, there's a "amount owed." The dealer will still give you an offer for your used car, You are responsible to pay the equity onto your new car

for example:

you bought the car for $15,000, you paid $7500 on down payment already. It's been couple months and you still owe $7000 on it.

you want to trade it in for a Toyota Prius that cost $25,000.

They offer you $11,000 on your cruze

yay, you'll have a POSITIVE EQUITY of $4000 towards the Prius, therefore you'll just have to find a way to pay $21,000 for the new prius.

it's not a lease transfer. The dealership that will take your car in as a trade-in will pay off the lease first, and apply the equity to your new car.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Nope. I would never ever lease with uber. I wouldn't spend more then 2k on a vehicle to driver uberx.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I leased a car a number of years back. Several months before the lease was due to end, I just asked for the payoff, sold the car, and paid off the lease. I think most leases say what the current payoff is. You can normally just sell it and pay the balance without worry about mileage, etc. It's essentially just like doing a purchase at that point.


----------

